# New here...question about twins and early delivery



## AmandaAnn

Hi all :)

Just getting used to the idea of being a twin mommy! I'm so very excited. :cloud9:

I was reading this morning that on average, twin pregnancies do not go to term, which makes sense. I was just wondering anecdotally what your experiences are...when did you deliver your twins? I'm terrified of having premies and them having to be in NICU, etc., but I know I need to prepare for it as a possibility now that I'm growing two babies.

Thanks! :)


----------



## tanzarini

Hi!! Congratulations on your pregnancy!! It is true that many twins don't go to full term but many do come close- mine were 38 weeks and didn't need to go into special care. I do think it is a good idea to be prepared for the fact that they may be early though, as it is a lot more likely than with a singleton. Hope all goes well xxx


----------



## Anna1982

I arnt near delivery yet, but my consultant seems to say between 34 and 36 weeks is average
Im being induced at 37 weeks if they dont come before then (Im hoping for the induction lol I really wanna reach 37 weeks which is as far as either one of my previous pregnancys went)


----------



## Laura2919

Hiya, :wave: welcome over here at Multiples. Congratulations on your twins. 

I had Chloe and Jaycee at 29 weeks. I had the perfect pregnancy up until 29th week and it all went wrong. The only things I struggled with before I had them was walking and getting out of bed :haha: OH or my mum used to have to roll me over onto my side as I couldnt do it lol. 
I was big very early on so I always had it in my head that they would come early but I didnt think I wouldnt even make it to 30 weeks. 
They were born at 2.16am and 2.18am by emergency c section under general anaesthetic as I caught an infection which led to septicaemia which they think I contracted through my IV drip at the hospital as labour had been stopped and all was looking good for the babies to stay in a bit longer. I had to have a 2.5ltr blood transfusion and I was taken to intensive care, my mum had twins at 22 weeks and they sadly passed away so for her it was an extremely worrying time. I didnt see Jaycee until she was 5 days old and I saw Chloe for 2 minutes before the ambulance crew took her to the hospital (70 miles away) they were to spend 8 days at. They were then transferred back to local care on the 8th day. 
I had a bad labour and a bad experience but I dont let it beat me. Chloe and Jaycee were 3lb10oz and 3lb5oz and all the doctors and nurses were amazed at how big they were born. They spent only 4 weeks in NNU when the average stay of a baby born at 29 week is around 8 weeks so I was a very proud mumma. 
They are now 2 years and 1 month old and make me feel very tired come 8pm but its all worth it. 
Just rest, take things easy and dont worry too much. Most of the ladies over here went well over 33 weeks


----------



## chetnaz

Hello, congrats! I was induced at 36+3. As mine are identical they said they would definately induce me at 37 weeks if the boys dont come sooner. I was checked at 36 weeks and was already 3cm dilated so they booked me in and induced me at 36+3. Had a natural delivery and the boys were perfectly fine, didnt need any help or special care at all. We were home the next day. Hope that helps. x


----------



## Laura2919

chetnaz said:


> Hello, congrats! I was induced at 36+3. As mine are identical they said they would definately induce me at 37 weeks if the boys dont come sooner. I was checked at 36 weeks and was already 3cm dilated so they booked me in and induced me at 36+3. Had a natural delivery and the boys were perfectly fine, didnt need any help or special care at all. We were home the next day. Hope that helps. x

I love your avatar.


----------



## chetnaz

Laura2919 said:


> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> Hello, congrats! I was induced at 36+3. As mine are identical they said they would definately induce me at 37 weeks if the boys dont come sooner. I was checked at 36 weeks and was already 3cm dilated so they booked me in and induced me at 36+3. Had a natural delivery and the boys were perfectly fine, didnt need any help or special care at all. We were home the next day. Hope that helps. x
> 
> I love your avatar.Click to expand...

Aaaah thanks hun, its one of my favourites too! They are getting really cheeky now :)


----------



## fuzzylu

I had my boys at 37+4 with a uncomfy yet problem free pregnancy.

hope all goes well for you. a twin pregnancy is hard work as is being a twin mummy, but they give you so much joy it will all be worth it.

xx


----------



## Laura2919

chetnaz said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> Hello, congrats! I was induced at 36+3. As mine are identical they said they would definately induce me at 37 weeks if the boys dont come sooner. I was checked at 36 weeks and was already 3cm dilated so they booked me in and induced me at 36+3. Had a natural delivery and the boys were perfectly fine, didnt need any help or special care at all. We were home the next day. Hope that helps. x
> 
> I love your avatar.Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaah thanks hun, its one of my favourites too! They are getting really cheeky now :)Click to expand...

Awww. Mine are cheeky but its not so cute when you get a no and a tantrum along with it! Haha


----------



## chetnaz

Laura2919 said:


> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> Hello, congrats! I was induced at 36+3. As mine are identical they said they would definately induce me at 37 weeks if the boys dont come sooner. I was checked at 36 weeks and was already 3cm dilated so they booked me in and induced me at 36+3. Had a natural delivery and the boys were perfectly fine, didnt need any help or special care at all. We were home the next day. Hope that helps. x
> 
> I love your avatar.Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaah thanks hun, its one of my favourites too! They are getting really cheeky now :)Click to expand...
> 
> Awww. Mine are cheeky but its not so cute when you get a no and a tantrum along with it! HahaClick to expand...

Oh I know all about that, my four year old still throws the odd tantrum or two! So how is it having two year old twins, other than the tantrums, tell me it gets easier!


----------



## Laura2919

chetnaz said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> Hello, congrats! I was induced at 36+3. As mine are identical they said they would definately induce me at 37 weeks if the boys dont come sooner. I was checked at 36 weeks and was already 3cm dilated so they booked me in and induced me at 36+3. Had a natural delivery and the boys were perfectly fine, didnt need any help or special care at all. We were home the next day. Hope that helps. x
> 
> I love your avatar.Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaah thanks hun, its one of my favourites too! They are getting really cheeky now :)Click to expand...
> 
> Awww. Mine are cheeky but its not so cute when you get a no and a tantrum along with it! HahaClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I know all about that, my four year old still throws the odd tantrum or two! So how is it having two year old twins, other than the tantrums, tell me it gets easier!Click to expand...

Ohhhh give me back my 2 month olds, does that answer your question? :haha: Its easier in some ways and harder in others. They get themselves dressed :thumbup: but they have attitudes like no ones business, they just think I can do everything at once. One will want milk, the other will want me to get her something out the toybox and I have to do it at the same time even though the milks in the kitchen and the toybox is in the front room :haha: twin mummas have to be superheros or else its not gonna be an easy ride lol..


----------



## mamato2more

I went on the Brewer diet for twins..There is no way you can pack all the protein in that this diet suggests, but I gave it a good try..No complications at all during the pregnancy, and I went to 40 weeks with them..Had a great delivery, regular, natural..and quick!


----------



## lizziedripping

38wks plus 2 days for me hun - I had a scheduled section due to breech leading twin. At 38wks they were showing NO sign of coming...............lazy boys x


----------



## Tasha360

im 35 weeks today with non identicals. I wanted to reach this far at least and feel i can relax a little now, although ideally they'll stay put a few more weeks. Somehow i dont think that will happen though been having lots of pain/pressure since monday xx


----------



## bek74

I went into labour and had mine at 28wks and mine spent 9wks in SCN, and it was hard. So if you don't want prems, rest as much as you can, listen to your body and eat well and keep your fluids up with plenty of water.

All the best hun


----------



## kinny24

Congrats on your pregnancy :) I went into premature labor at 24w4d... I felt very light cramping and had some mucous come out of me, so I called the doc and he said to head to the hospital. I got there and I was already dilated to 5. I was given steroids for the babies lungs and meds to keep me from dilating/contracting. Turned out the mucous was the plug in my cervix and the light cramps that I hardly noticed were contractions. I ended up having them at 24w6d via c section. They were both able to breathe, they both looked good for only being 1lb each. Having babies in the NICU is very stressful and heart wrenching. There's a lot to learn about all the things preemie babies can and do go through. They told us infections are common, being on ventilators is common, sedation as well, you learn what conditions are common, very serious, treatable, not treatable. The nurses describe it as a rollercoaster. They seem to alternate each week on whether they are doing better or worse. You just find yourself hoping for several good days in a row. These babies are a lot stronger than I ever imagined, and also more vulnerable. It definitely isnt a desirable situation to have premature babies but it's not the end of the road, just kind of a detour through the woods. 

My advice, if you ever have any cramping, any infections, any changes, call your doctor, no matter what time of day because the sooner you catch the premature labor, if god forbid it happens, the more they can do for you in preventing it. Good luck! God bless.


----------



## lizziedripping

Well said Kinny ;) I had a 24wker 6yrs ago, and I think your words summed up our ecperience perfectly xxx


----------



## _Vicky_

hi ya - I was induced at 37+3 - the boys showed no signs of coming by themselves. I had a trouble free pregnancy and delivered Fynn (5lb12) with forceps and Sam (5lb4) breech 8 hours from waters breaking to delivery. 

Fynn was admitted to NICU and was diagnosed with NEC (basically a bowel immaturity) which is almost unheard of in term babies but there could be a link to multiples to growth restiction. Sam came home with me after two days and Fynn joined us after nearly three weeks. Looking back having one at home and one in hospital was well pretty stressful but at the time you just do it - its your life you go in every day and take each piece of news as it comes. You will be amazed at what you cope with.

My boys were one at the end of January and in perfect health and the light of our very exhausting lives 

ps chetnez - give me toddler twins rather than newborns anyday!!!!!


----------



## kennyb

Hello there.

I'm 35 + 3 and still no sign of anything happening just yet. My BF had twin boys via elective c section at 38 weeks back in Sept and my mum had my twin sisters naturally at 37 weeks (17 years ago!!). I believe the average is 37 weeks for twins but you must rest as much as possible.

I've been on maternity leave since week 31 - it's been great!!


----------



## BeckyD

I think you'll see from the forum that most people tend to be one end or the other. I'm on a couple of forums and in the last 48 hours I have seen someone give birth at 27 weeks and another at 28 weeks. I'm now 28 weeks so these are really sticking in my mind. However, there are also several giving birth at 35 and 36 weeks... and some moaning as they are 37 weeks and not started yet. I think its the early ones that tend to get everyones attention and worry.

I have got my hospital bags close to being ready ***Just in case*** and bought a bundle of prem baby clothes from another twin mum. We've sent round a list of emergency numbers and both sets of in-laws will have a spare front door key to my house in the next few days. 

My thoughts being that if I do these things early and am prepared, hopefully I won't need them... and if thats the way to jinx away from a very early delivery its got to be worth doing. I'm sure I can always sell on the prem baby bundle to another twin mum once mine are past that weight in clothes too.


----------



## cazd

I went into premature labour at 29 weeks but they stopped it & lots of bedrest and physically not being able to move much cos of massive fluid/swelling in my legs helped me keep them in.
But I was in so much pain towards the end that I begged for an induction at 37 weeks. (they don't usually do them here under 38 weeks)
My babies were mostly ok. One spent 24 hours in icu but only cos of delivery by general anaesthetic. 
Wish I'd had an elective c-section though....


----------



## AmandaAnn

Thank you all for your responses and congrats on your babies :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

I went into labour at 37 weeks and 5 days, thats past full term (i was booked in for my elective section just 5 days later, i still had my c section that i wanted though). Neither spent time in special care. I just took it really easy and ate well and just generally tried to take it really easy through the pregnancy, im sure it helped xx


----------

